# 5 Vegas Cask Strength Cask Strength Firkin Cigar Review - The Toro is better



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I really liked the toro, but this shape didn't quite do it for me. It wasn't bad, it just had a little bit of a cedary bite to it; It wasn't as s...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Cask Strength Cask Strength Firkin Cigar Review - The Toro is better


----------

